# WILL THIS BE OK



## hungry84 (Sep 8, 2007)

SORRY TO BE THE ONE THAT POSTS THIS ABOUT 5 MILLION TIMES

but having a problem with food just spoke to my local tropical fish shop about food aas mine are somtimes funny what they eat they told me prawns king prawns will be really good for them and smelt fish and somthing called dilli i think he said keep looking for shrimp but carnt find it anywhere what else is there out there i have 3 in my tank and some food seems to make them go stupid and fight with each other last night one of them ended up on my floor managed to save him and is now back in the tank

any advice will be really helpfull thankyou


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

shrimp you can get from any grocery store just go to the fresh seafood section and you found shrimp. try to feed them cichlid pellets i suggest hikari brand pellets. also white flesh fish like tilapia is good. stay away from fish that isnt white flesh.


----------



## hungry84 (Sep 8, 2007)

is a shrimp the same as a prawn never fed them on pellets so will they start eatint them now they are just over 12 month old and about 10 inch


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

generic answer is yes they are similar but they do have some differences nothing major to worry about really. it will be harder to get them to eat pellets at that size but im sure you can do it there are a few ways to do it if they dont want to to eat them one of the ways is to put a few pellets in the fish meat/ shrimp meat when you feed them so they can still taste it and get used to eating them.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## hungry84 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ok thanx i will try that


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

i use salt free shrimp..


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

not a prob btw boiler149 what do you mean by salt free shrimp


----------



## stackbrickz (Feb 22, 2008)

iodine free do you mean?


----------



## hungry84 (Sep 8, 2007)

ging to try get them to start taking pellets plus i have been told this will help bring the colour out


----------

